# What are my IR extender options for an HR24?



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Adding an HR24 to our system this week and wanted to put it in a wooden cabinet. With my old FiOS DVR, there was a simple IR extender eye that plugged into the rear. Not finding a similar option for the HR24. I know its RF signal doesn't work with the new RC72 remotes, so what are my options here? Anybody have a simple IR extender solution? Or do I need to get one of the older RF remotes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Just use one of the older RF remotes. The RC72 is not designed for use with an HR24, the white remotes are.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are many, many ways to extend IR. There are some batteries that takes IR to RF back to IR blaster. there are third party remote that go RF to their own BASE then IR to the devices. There is the old RF DIRECTV® remote control, there is the old two pyramids scheme, etc...


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> There are many, many ways to extend IR. There are some batteries that takes IR to RF back to IR blaster. there are third party remote that go RF to their own BASE then IR to the devices. There is the old RF DIRECTV® remote control, there is the old two pyramids scheme, etc...


Thanks. I realize all those options exist, but I guess I was hoping for as simple solution as my FiOS box. So basically, the answer to that is no, correct? Guess I'll just use the older remote, since I have a couple of the RF models lying around. And just when I was finally embracing the smaller remote. Oh well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct, the HR34 was the only receiver that came with an IR port, IIRC Stuart tried to "play" with it with no good results.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

looks like the newest software on the hr44 has hdmi-cec. so might (probably) filter down to the hr-24
CEC never worked on my playstation, , so i stuck w/ IR extenders
Xantech has a good kit, SMarthome and Hometech have some options
(often cheaper than the "brand name"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HDMI-CEC won't help much if HR24 is inside a wooden cabinet. You won't be able to change the channels without RF or some sort of IR repeaters


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

The RC72 will work with the HR24 in IR mode though, right? If so, I might just build a glass door for the cabinet instead.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sangs said:


> The RC72 will work with the HR24 in IR mode though, right?


Correct


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

I know its a more expensive option, but I love my Logitech Harmony Ultimate. You can get the Home Control model or Smart Control for a lot less than the Ultimate though and it still does RF.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

hahler2 said:


> I know its a more expensive option, but I love my Logitech Harmony Ultimate. You can get the Home Control model or Smart Control for a lot less than the Ultimate though and it still does RF.


Yeah, I have a Harmony for our main TV and I love it, but this is a secondary TV. Not looking to break the bank on it simply for remote control purposes. Thanks though.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is an inexpensive IR repeater from monoprice that works perfectly:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Decided to go in a completely different direction and add a 3TB external drive to my HR44-500 instead of adding an HR24. Sure is a nice addition so far.


----------

